# 4cyl MAF throttle body replacement



## GeoBMX4Life (Mar 25, 2010)

OK, I ordered the whole thing, but I'm wondering if anyone knows if I can just replace the airflow meter on the side of the throttlebody or do I have to do the whole throttlebody replacement? Thanks in advance.


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

yes the maf can be replaced..

send me the numbers on the side of the maf ..

i will see if i have that one..


----------



## GeoBMX4Life (Mar 25, 2010)

*Its ordered*



zanegrey said:


> yes the maf can be replaced..
> 
> send me the numbers on the side of the maf ..
> 
> i will see if i have that one..


 I have ordered the entire throttle-body, I would like to know ifI can take the sensor off of the side of the new TB and put it on the TB thats on the engine. Thanx


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

yes...you can...


----------



## GeoBMX4Life (Mar 25, 2010)

zanegrey said:


> yes...you can...


 Thanks very much, as I wasn't sure if the 2 were mated! Makes my life easier!


----------



## GeoBMX4Life (Mar 25, 2010)

*Over a year and it fired right up!!!*

I put the air-flow meter in, charged the battery, and my 91 with 350k fired right up! Now I just gotta change all the fluids, put a new muffler on it and it should be good to go.
If anyone has knowlege of other things I should check/change, please let me know!:idhitit:


----------



## NissanPartsDept (Mar 31, 2010)

Did you use electrical contact grease on the mating surface when you put on the air flow meter?


----------



## GeoBMX4Life (Mar 25, 2010)

I put di-electric grease, if thats what you mean.


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

good news and thanks for the update..

just periodically read the codes and keep it tuned up..


----------



## GeoBMX4Life (Mar 25, 2010)

*lots of thanx!*

Thanx for your help, and I'll pay it forward where I can!


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

"pay it forward"

as it is known is getting help before help was asked for..

i like the idea and it's application however i do not like that in the movie the boy gets killed in the end.

this hypersuggest that "no good deed goes unpunished"...


good luck with your (new) truck...


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

Ahhhhh man.... he gets killed!! well, thats one I dont have to watch, since you told me the ending 












just messin with you


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

c what i mean....


----------



## GeoBMX4Life (Mar 25, 2010)

*But at the end of THIS story...*

George drives off into the sunset, with a big smile, in his now running 1991 Nissan HUSTLER D21(350 000km)! Willing to help, in any way he can, others on this site.
THE END LOL


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

coule i get some pizza and beers here please..

pep /onions and banana pappers w/x cheese please...traditional crust ..



hi ho horhey...


----------



## nissmo33 (Mar 6, 2010)

GeoBMX4Life said:


> Thanx for your help, and I'll pay it forward where I can!


Hey man I was wondering were you got your throttle body?
Doe you possibley wnt to sell it ?
And if so does anyone know if it will fit an 87 ?


----------



## GeoBMX4Life (Mar 25, 2010)

*Its a hassel to ship it to the states...but?*



nissmo33 said:


> Hey man I was wondering were you got your throttle body?
> Doe you possibley wnt to sell it ?
> And if so does anyone know if it will fit an 87 ?


 This TB will fit an 87, your best bet would be to PM zanegrey, I beleive that he's from down south as well...LOTS easier for you to get it...also you can try car-parts.com, thats how I located mine 280$ CAD. Let us know how you make out!


----------

